# Looking for a weekend Boat to the Floaters



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a crew of 6 looking to head offshore Nansen Boomvang or even Falcon. We're all experienced and have all tuna gear. 

Would be willing to pay for all the gas, food, softdrinks for the trip plus any other expenses. Basically boat owner gets a kinda free trip out. We'll help prep and clean boat afterwards. Split catch equally. 

Possibly head out of GYB, Freeport, or Port O. If interested, please PM me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*floaters*

You and a buddy might get on a trip to the floaters but a crew of six you might need a charter try Capt. Marc Wilkerson - USCG Licensed
Freeport, Texas


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

I say 6 because I don't want to leave anyone behind, but if a trip ever materializes, you can bet Someone getting left behind!


----------

